# Leg Crossing



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Tonight when Damian was eating (he gets very mad at me if I make him wait to get his dinner (breakfast?) ) he sat down as usual and put both paws in the bowl (as usual). He then crossed his legs. As in, he was sitting on like his hip, and crossed his legs like you would do if you were laying on a couch... He didn't seem to be in pain and it didn't seem like he even realized he was doing it. 

Has anyone else's hedgie done this? Was he just being his typical diva self or should I be worried about muscle problems? He usually walks like he's wearing pumps (diva). But he's never wobbly and he's usually pretty fast.

Does anyone else also have a hog that has peculiar mannerisms? I think it's hilarious my boys wait in the spot where the food dish goes until they get fed


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds pretty normal to me. Sometimes they can get into the most interesting of poses while sitting down.


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Pincushion will run around on me and my hubs and then all of a sudden run up on a chest and arch his butt up into the air.. He likes to "hang" upside down.. hedgies = weirdos


----------

